# 98 200SX SE Caliper Mounting Bracket *STUCK*



## Jmartin (Dec 27, 2004)

Hello all... just found this site, and some very good reading for future upgrades to the car...

Question I have... I'm replacing my (grooved) front rotors with new ones and am having a real tough time getting the mounting bracket for the calipers off so I can swap out the rotors....

Im in Cleveland, and weather has been very cold so for fear of snapping the bolt, I didn't smack the end of the wrench with a hammer.. Any suggestions/tips I should use to get these bad boys off? There are two bolts however I believe I only need to remove one in order to removed the caliper and replace the rotors....

No I have not yet taken a torch to it, but this is why I am posting this question...

any help would be appreciated.... 

Thanks...


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Soldering Iron at the bolt can help.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

PB Blaster works pretty well even when it's cold, but your best bet is heat. The usual propane torch, a soldering iron like manuelga suggested, or even a decent lighter will work.

BTW, I'd take both caliper mounting bracket bolts off. It'll keep the one bolt from completely seizing on there should you need to remove it in the future.


----------



## Jmartin (Dec 27, 2004)

Sorry.. I know this reply is way late.. but thanks... took a torch to it, bolt came out smooth as can be...


----------

